
Ask HN: Would you use nested virtualization on your cloud servers? - andrewstuart
If you could run multiple virtual machines on your Amazon&#x2F;Google&#x2F;Azure instances, would you do so?
======
itamarst
It's helpful for certain end-to-end testing setups, at a minimum.

------
moondev
I would use something like [https://www.packet.net](https://www.packet.net)
for that.

